

Scene-Demo running on ATM-machine - scrrr
http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=55757
Youtube-Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GynWoDcjE-4
======
scrrr
Youtube-Link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GynWoDcjE-4>

------
cryptoz
What's an automatic teller machine machine?

~~~
thwarted
It's like a factory factory.

~~~
andfarm
Not to be confused with a FactoryFactoryFactory.

------
Luc
It's not a live ATM. They didn't even have to hack the Windows PC it's running
on, since they're developing for it.

~~~
hippich
How do you know this. In the video it's clear they come to some place where
all these ATMs stands. Do you think they are affiliated with bank running
these ATMs? I doubt bank need such "advertisement" =)

~~~
mootothemax
I'm undecided. There are more than enough blur effects used that could conceal
cuts in the movie's timeline.

